# Rollover pass!



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Went to rollover pass today, got there about 7 o'clock and left at about 11 when the tide changed and the ugly water started pouring in!! 
Caught 4 keeper flounder and lost another 4!! 
Had a good day all in all!!

















Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

We had two limits at this point, I was using chickenboy lures red and white flounder king and chicken on the bone and my buddy's were using gulf swimming mullet!! We stayed about even all say catching fish!!

Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Hit it up again this morning!! I used red and white psycho chicken and the chicken on bone psycho chicken and my brother was using gulp swimming mullet!! We caught one each and lost one each!! The tide changed and muddy water started pouring in!!
















Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

The official rollover pass picture!!








My buddy with a nice flattie!!









Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Went out again this morning!! Did the same routine!! 
Caught three limits of flatties today!! 








One oft buddies I met down there with two nice flatties!!









Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

The "official" rollover pass picture!!









Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Picked up 8 flatties today doing the same thing!! I took two of my buddy's and my brother plus me.

Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

The "official" rollover pass picture!! 









Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------

